# My 95.5 S6 Project



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello everyone. I guess I should introduce myself now since I'm sure I'll be in here a lot with a million questions. It'll make the forum a lot cleaner if I post them all in here, along with any progress I make on the car.
My name is Evan. Last week I picked up a 95.5 Audi S6 for $5800. I'm slowly finding out it needed more than I thought, and I think I overpaid a bit, but I'll make it even better than I thought it was. It just rolled over 150k on a drive I took it on sunday morning. Black with a tan interior. Sitting on 17" S4 replicas with pirelli snow tires. It has some sort of springs on it, I'm not sure what, I haven't gotten a chance to look. Other than that it's stock.
Currently the problems I need to address are:
-Interior is in okay shape, with the exception of the back seat which is gross. I'm looking to do a full black swap ASAP.
√ All reading light switches are missing (all replaced)
√ Diverter valve is failing, forge splitter valve is ordered (forge motorsports splitter installed)
-Rough idle
Problems I have fixed:
-Only one speaker working, turned about to be really bad wiring thanks to the previous owner. A few hours of soldering later it's all good now.
What I want to do:
-Lower it more, maybe airride.
-RS2 or similar turbo
√ Chip (MTM stage 1+ installed)
-Exhaust
-Black interior
-BBS RS wheels for the summer
Anyways, that's all boring. Here's the only pictures I've taken of the car so far. I bought it a few days before I had to leave for Chicago for work so now I'm in IL til thursday. The new DV valve will be there when I get home so I'll be doing that right away. I also may have found a black interior that I'll be going to pick up saturday if it's still available. Will the interior from a Ur S4 fit in the S6? The only visible differences I can see are the headrests. Will the memory seats still work?
















I'll be keeping this updated with pictures and work done to the car, and probably a lot of questions. Thanks guys.

_Modified by EazyEfromLI at 10:33 PM 10/26/2009_


_Modified by EazyEfromLI at 8:27 AM 1/14/2010_


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, the seats from a URS4 will work just fine.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hybrid_Hatch)*

Thanks.
I also have another question:
Will Audi 100 struts mount up this car? I'm looking into airride and the only one piece airride struts I can find are for the 100.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.airbagit.com/produc...3.htm


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Eh, I hear bad things about airbagit. One of the guys from bagyard got back to me, over $3k for bags alone. That is out of the question now.
I installed a new forge motorsports splitter valve and fixed my boost leak, it's much better now.
I also got some used aftermarket chips for the car, I'll be installing them this week.
I want to add a boost gauge to the car, I'm trying to think of ideas of where to mount it inside the car. Anyone have a boost gauge installed? Any pictures of where you put it? I don't think an A pillar gauge would look right in this car. 
I also hear a slight clunk when I shift hard, coming from the rear. It sounds like a loose bushing or something. Is this a common issue? I'm hoping to get under the car this weekend and check everything out.
Thanks for the help


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

nice car but u def overpayed it


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLowForNYC* »_nice car but u def overpayed it

yeah, I did, but i'm cool with it. I love driving it and the only thing that's bothering me is how big it is, which is my fault haha.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

who cares if you over paid, it is what it is.
There is a guy on here and on motorgeek named SpoolinS6 he has a full black interior for sale. i backed out so i figured id let you know brian is selling it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hes a god guy and a great seller.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

BTW if you wanna lower the car more you should either go with Coilovers or lower springs, for a much cheaper alternative. AIR is cool but parts and labor can cost as much as the car as is not really worth IMO


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_
I also hear a slight clunk when I shift hard, coming from the rear. It sounds like a loose bushing or something. Is this a common issue? I'm hoping to get under the car this weekend and check everything out.
Thanks for the help









diff mount or transmounts. 
most put boost gauge on a piller.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_who cares if you over paid, it is what it is.
There is a guy on here and on motorgeek named SpoolinS6 he has a full black interior for sale. i backed out so i figured id let you know brian is selling it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hes a god guy and a great seller. 

I just bought an MTM Stage 1+ ECU from him, along with a new mirror and some interior parts I needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
A friend of mine owes me $850 for a car I sold him so he's ordering me an 034 Motorsports exhaust. Anyone here have any experience running a catless exhaust on these cars? Any way to trick the car so I don't get a CEL?


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

hey BTW i just bought the exact same car as you, Black with Geay interior and 17" s4 wheels with H&R and Bilstein Sports "). Btw my car has a custom exhuast system with no cats and passed inspection no problem, so im sure you should no problems as well


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

I used to run a catless aftermarket setup on my 96, never had any issues with CEL's


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedtek40* »_http://www.airbagit.com/produc...3.htm

damn, that's cheap

_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_Eh, I hear bad things about airbagit. One of the guys from bagyard got back to me, over $3k for bags alone. That is out of the question now.

What have you heard? I was looking into one of the good kits (I think maybe bagyard) and it was BIG money for the struts.

_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_I want to add a boost gauge to the car, I'm trying to think of ideas of where to mount it inside the car. Anyone have a boost gauge installed? Any pictures of where you put it? I don't think an A pillar gauge would look right in this car.

I hacked a VW Jetta/Golf Mk4 column gauge into place. it's not perfect, but it works
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...58395
















I think I have a kink in the line because the response of the needle is REALLY slow. When I shut the car off, it takes like 10 seconds to slowly return to zero
The gauge face and lighting REALLY match the car though.
I think if I were to do another pod for the column, I'd take what I have and make a better fitting out out of fibreglass.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
What have you heard? I was looking into one of the good kits (I think maybe bagyard) and it was BIG money for the struts.


Just that it is a really low quality setup and will be more problems than it is worth. PM ryanmiller about it, he knows his stuff when it comes to air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
I hacked a VW Jetta/Golf Mk4 column gauge into place. it's not perfect, but it works


That looks great, what brand is that gauge? Do you find it interferes with the tach too much in that location? That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for, I'll have to see if I can get one on the cheap.
I don't know if I brought it up in the thread before, but I've got a rough idle issue I'd really like to take care of before it drives me insane. Every so often, pretty often actually, my idle will start to drop, down to the point where it almost stalls, then pick back up to 1200 or so, then drop to normal but shake a little. It happens every minute or so when the car is idling for more than a minute. I'm putting my MTM ECU in this weekend, I'm kind of hoping it could be somehow related, because I had an issue related to the ECU ones that unplugging and plugging back in fixed. I'm going to be putting an exhaust on in about a month and I don't want my rough idle to also be loud and annoying.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The way I sit, it only obscures 7200 and up
That's a Stewart Warner gauge. They aren't 'the best' but they're affordable and they match.
in regards to the idle
How old are the spark plugs in it?
was it doing this before you put in the new diverter valve? I see you bought a split valve. These engines expect ALL the wasted pressure back at the MAF, not just some of it.
You can also try removing and cleaning out the idle control valve.
The MAF might be dirty, get some CRC MAF cleaner and clean it out.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I'm not sure about the plugs, if I get some nice weather this weekend I'll be changing them. The coils were replaced with APC 2.0 coils by the p/o, so I wonder if maybe he messed up grounding something or something along those lines. Based on the horrible stereo wiring he did, it could easily be a possibility.
The rough idle did occur before the new valve. My old d/v leaked though, so it could still be a vacuum leak from there I guess. I will try putting the blockoff plate on the valve to set it to recirc only and see if that affects it. The one thing I'm a little worried about is the adjustment on the valve. I have it set pretty tight right now, I can't damage anything by having it set too tight can I? It's a real bitch to adjust so I don't really want to mess with it too much.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

APC 2.0 coils?


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yeah I don't know what that means either, just what he told me. They are grey and clearly brand new, I'll try to get a picture of any markings on them, I never looked too close.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

snap a photo... there's only really three options for coils:
Stock
VAG Coil Pack Conversion (Apikol + 034)
LS2 Coil Pack Conversion (EFI Express)
034 also makes a high output coil system that's similar to the LS2 coil packs, but they won't tell anyone who makes the coils... I have LS2 coils because any local autoparts store carries them... plus they're good to ridiculous levels of power.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I FINALLY got my MTM ECU and put it in yesterday. I'm not noticing much a difference. I really need a boost gauge







.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EazyEfromLI)*

I'm thinking about installing a new wastegate spring to increase my boost, I see the 2.2 bar one on 034 motorsports http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=603 says that it will not work with a chipset with an overboost cutoff under 2.2 bar. I'm pretty sure the MTM stage 1+ is 3.0 bar. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.
That spring gives 17.5 PSI, any other modifications I should do before increasing my boost that much?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't upgrade the wastegate spring without the proper fueling and spark management (IE, fuel injectors and a proper chip)
MTM Stage 1+ is a 3bar MAP sensor. that's absolute pressure (3bar = the 1bar of actual atmosphere + boost)
The 3 bar map sensor allows for 2 bar of boost on top of the 1 bar at sea level)
your MTM Stage 1+ ECU should already be making 20psi or so.
I would email 034 or ask on Motorgeek.com about doing that. I've been advised not to increase the wastegate spring unless I have the supporting mods.

_Quote »_.NOTE: *will not function with most chipsets on the market with overboost cutoff's below 2.2BAR*, recommended for use in custom tuned cars or running our 034EFI engine management systems.

2.2bar is ~32psi
I would consult with 034. I'd say a 2.2bar spring would not be good for your car.
the 1.9bar spring might be better for you:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=198
but again, ASK 034
you don't want to cook your motor with too much boost.


_Modified by Chapel at 4:00 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I need to crack open the ECU I got and make sure it is actually chipped, because after doing a lot of driving today, it feels EXACTLY the same as it did before. I'm just hoping I didn't get ripped off. There is always a chance the car was chipped when I got it, and I just didn't know, but then I'd say there is something else wrong with it because it is a lot slower than any performance specs I've seen would indicate.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EazyEfromLI)*

MTM chipped ECU's usually are marked as such. 
Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

not always though.
sometimes you have to break it open and look.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Mine is not marked, one day this week I'm going to open it up and look. If this guy ripped me off my frequent flier miles may come in handy.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I know if you search on audiworld there are pictures of what the chipset should look like in there


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

sweet looking car man ! keep up the work !


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Thanks!
Got a whole bunch of snow yesterday, quattro for life


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*









12 Hours after that last picture was taken. This was after an hour of digging.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wipe the snow off the windscreen, slap the diff lock on and pull out








that's all I did. **** shoveling. quattro w/ diff lock rules
oh wait, you have a 95.5 so you have EDL. I think there's some weird trick to locking the diff that involves goosing the throttle then stabbing the brake to get it to jump out or some ****.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yeah I wasn't sure about the locking diff. Either way, we got 26 inches of snow. I drove through some unplowed roads and it wasn't easy but I always made it through. This thing is a tank. I got a little stuck once, trying to pull my dad's M3 out of the snow when he got stuck. He said my wheels did some weird thing, the front and rear wheels would alternate spinning. I don't know if that's something with the EDL. Is the EDL better than the older regular locking diff? Is it possible to convert to a regular one?


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EazyEfromLI)*

I make my own parking spots


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet pics man ! Quattro FTW !!


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Haha thanks man, quattro FTW is right.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

I found a semi-local full black interior on the cheap so I'll be picking that up in a week or two. I can't wait for black, my beige interior is in pretty bad shape. If anyone is looking for a beige center console, carpet, or door cards, those are all in pretty good shape and I'll be selling them soon.
Merry christmas everyone, or happy whatever holiday you may be celebrating.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

how is the drivers seat??
thanks


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Not great, but not terrible. No tears or anything, just some discoloration. I'll get you pics if you want.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

My corrado is pretty much stripped, and the money from that is buying me the black interior


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

Couple issues popped up yesterday








My passenger side e-brake is sticking when it's below freezing, and my power steering pump all of a sudden got really loud. It's way too cold out to even try to mess with anything. Hopefully this weekend will warm up a bit.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (EazyEfromLI)*

That pic was taken at Underground tinting, same place I had my UR-S6 done. I think i was gona buy this car but you beat me to it.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (S4orceaudi)*

What pic? That's funny, I was there recently and the guy mentioned he did a ur-S6 once before. Guess it was yours.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (EazyEfromLI)*

The first one, and yes it was mine that he did before yours, he did a great job.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (S4orceaudi)*

The first picture is actually right outside of my office, but I'm only about 5 minutes from UT. How much did he charge you? He gave me a quote for $190 all around.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (EazyEfromLI)*

bad luck lately.
The other day got a no front plate ticket and an uninspected ticket, today I got a flat tire.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (EazyEfromLI)*

pm sent


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: My 95.5 S6 Project (g60swappedgti)*

May be selling this thing, I found a gorgeous nogaro blue B5 S4 and the price is right...
check my sig for the FS thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wtf is with people selling UrS for B5s?
blech.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Two words. Nogaro Blue. Depending on how much other stuff I can sell in a short period of time, I may keep my S6 and have them both!
But really oh my god nogaro blue looks so good.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EazyEfromLI)*

is your corrado parts car gone?


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (g60swappedgti)*

Nope dude, PM me about it, I switched to firefox and wasn't getting PMs for a while so if you tried already shoot me another one.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_Two words. Nogaro Blue. Depending on how much other stuff I can sell in a short period of time, I may keep my S6 and have them both!
But really oh my god nogaro blue looks so good.

Only if it's Nogaro Blue with a Nogaro Blue Alcantara Interior in a 6 speed Avant would I be able to agree


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I wish, sedan, white interior (trashed, by the way), but it is a 6 speed!


----------

